# Hello from California



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, what an intro! Howdy from Texas, glad you stopped by.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

```
class Welcomer
{
  protected $username;
  
  public function __construct($username) {
	$this->username = $username;
  }
  
  public function run() {
	$this->printWelcomeMessage();
  }
  
  protected function printWelcomeMessage() {
	if (!isset($this->username)) {
		throw new Exception("ERROR: Tried to print welcome message without setting username.");
	}
	echo "Welcome to the Horse Forum, {$this->username}! Your background sounds very interesting. Programming and guitars are interests of mine as well. Glad to have you with us!";
  }
}

$welcomer = new Welcomer("CodeMonk");
$welcomer->run();
```


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. How big of a boarding stable do you have? I'm sure you'll have some interesting stories to tell.


----------



## CodeMonk (Apr 4, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Wow, what an intro! Howdy from Texas, glad you stopped by.


Thanks




Administrator said:


> ```
> class Welcomer
> {
> protected $username;
> ...


Love that greeting.
I would reply in kind, but its been over a year since I have written anything besides a few files parsing programs 
(Ever hear of StarDotZip? probably not  That's mine)
Most of my coding was for various corporate offices. Bleh so boring.
And some webmaster type stuff.
Never go around to PHP though, always meant to.
Did:
perl
HTML
Javascript
Java
Basic (Including VB)
Pascal/Delphi (Object Pascal)
C/C++ (Mostly just DLL and other library files)
ASM (mostly for debugging purposes)

Sometimes I really miss those work days of coding for 20+ hours.


Thanks for the great welcome :mrgreen:



Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum. How big of a boarding stable do you have? I'm sure you'll have some interesting stories to tell.


Right now, I only have 15 horses here.

Growing up, there were 40+
Larger ranch back then. And smaller stalls. All enclosed and indoors
Now have corrals about 10 x 30

Thank you!


----------



## CodeMonk (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess the post edit option here goes away after a short period of time.

Forgot to add...
I am also a vegetarian.

That's it...for now.


----------

